# Easy freshwater aquarium fish to breed? (not livebearer)



## KiwieMie

So I've been breeding guppies now and have over 30 babies. I want to breed some non-livebearer fish. 

Requirements:
• Easy to breed
• Easy to tell gender
• Colorful/long fins*
• Can live in a 220L (58 gallon) (5 - 15 fish)
• Live longer then 3 years.
•*Be able to play and breed in a blue tank from ikea (it's around 15 L)

And I also ask if these requirements include goldfish, angelfish and bettas.


----------



## hotwingz

Corydoras are easy. All you need is a bare bottom 10g a breeder mop or some fake plants (for easier cleanup and take down) you can use gravel and live plants if you want. This is how mine do it. But you will need one female to two males, then feed them meaty foods, do a water change with cold water! Drop the temp like 7-10 degrees! That should get them going. Works on mine.


----------



## majerah1

All three you listed are a huge no. 

Angels get very huge. I have a single male in a 40 gallon hex. I have some little ones to go with him but the truth of the matter is a breding pair needs at least a 55 gallon to themselves. 

Goldfish are even bigger, commons needing a pond and fancies needing at the very least 30 gallons for one then ten for each additional. Also they are not extremely easy to breed.

Last but most important(to me, its a personal thing) is the betta fish. They can be highly aggressive to each other. Spawning if it does happen will require jars for the fry once they become about a month old, live foods for them for after they are free swimming, heated tanks, good feedings, homes for the possible 100 + babies when old enough, and of course different tanks for the parent fish. 

All breeding needs proper research. Even livebearers need proper care from the time they are conceived to the time they are grown enough to handle things on their own. Without proper water conditions and food, the fry will be weak and the parents can suffer mal nutrition which will drastically lower its years of life.


----------



## dalfed

Zebra danios are easy breeders. I have had lots of luck with celestial pearl danios.


----------



## rtmaston

try some cherry barbs.


----------



## ArtyG

My first egg layers were a group of black skirt tetras (Gymnocorymbus ternetzi). This was back when I was a junior in HS. I bought 6 at the 5th Street petshop back in Bayonne, put them in a then popular 10 gallon Penn Plax all plastic tank with a double layer of marbles at the bottom. I fed them heavily on frozen brine shrimp and Tetra Min staple food till the females were nearly bursting with eggs. They knew what to do next. I then removed them and returned them to gen pop in the fifty. The eggs hatched in a couple of days and began eating infusoria. You'll have to culture your own since Wardley's Infusoria Tabs are no longer sold. Its not hard. Soon you will have several hundred beautiful little tetras which when you see them swimming in a true school will take your breath away! These are obviously black and white fish but you can buy these same fish in pastel colors thanks to gene splicing. These should not be any more difficult to breed, though I have no proof, and you would have your color, too.


----------



## Arthur7

Tetras are easy to grow, for example, H. flammeus. This ensures a first success. Then there are also dwarf cichlids that are simple, for example, N. anomala. These are primarily due to their interesting behavior (parental care) to recommend any beginner. Scalare also are not difficult, and 220 L are enough good. These fish, when they are healthy, well-kept and well fed, are not preventing their reproduction.
good luck


----------



## ArtyG

Arthur7 said:


> Tetras are easy to grow, for example, H. flammeus. This ensures a first success. Then there are also dwarf cichlids that are simple, for example, N. anomala. These are primarily due to their interesting behavior (parental care) to recommend any beginner. Scalare also are not difficult, and 220 L are enough good. These fish, when they are healthy, well-kept and well fed, are not preventing their reproduction.
> good luck


Those are two excellent choices but I see you sre in Saxony. Here in the US Nannacara anomala are nearly impossible to find. They were a favorite of mine from back in the late 1950's but. When I recently decided to get some I had to special order them at a considerable cost that came out to about $25 per unsexed immature fish. Fortunately my six grew quickly in there own 35 gallon tank and now there are about sixty. I plan to move them to there own 80 gallon soon. They are a delight to watch in my old age as much as my youth. If any one out there wants some give me a shout out at [email protected], we will work something out.


----------



## Simoex

I know not much but I want to start breeding pearl gourami and they are supposed to be easy my male has made a bubble nest and only been in the tank two days


----------

